

Self-documenting easing functions - robin_reala
http://jqueryui.com/demos/effect/easing.html

======
duopixel
Nice! You can try to replicate the curves on this CSS3 easing tool I built:

<http://cssglue.com/cubic>

Not all curves are possible due to limitations in the CSS timing functions.

~~~
robin_reala
Oh hey, that’s nice. Not too long until we’ll be able to use this sort of
thing in a cross-browser way as well. Not to say I’m not using it now, it’s
just restricted to little styling points.

------
revolvingcur
The problem with using a property like height to demonstrate easing functions
is that negative height is undefined, so the back/bounce/elastic functions
don't really demo very well. It makes more sense to use position to
demonstrate the curves that overshoot like that.

~~~
windsurfer
Margin-top works alright, but clutters the screen a bit:
[https://github.com/windsurfer/jquery-
ui/blob/master/demos/ef...](https://github.com/windsurfer/jquery-
ui/blob/master/demos/effect/easing.html)

------
robin_reala
This struck me as rather smart: why bother having images describing the
function’s pattern when the function is embedded in the code on the page and
browsers can now generate images?

------
MatthewB
This is very cool. Bookmarked.

